# wierd kid poop



## D Bar J Acres (Nov 5, 2007)

my new mini mancha buckling who is just 5 weeks old (I've only had him 2 days) is pooping these weird 6" long strings of poop. Looks like a little string of pearls - little round areas and all connected. They did deworm him the day before he left and I thought maybe worms so I pulled the poop apart and it looks like long strings of hay - I'm feeding them some of my donkey hay which is a really really fine grass, vs. putting them onto alfalfa right away. Its normal poop color. Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

segments of tapeworm maybe..


----------



## D Bar J Acres (Nov 5, 2007)

I just picked apart another 10" long string and no sign of worms


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

That does sound strange. Its really a piece of undigested hay? 

I'd call the seller and ask what he was eating. 

And give him some ProBios which has questionable long term benefit but short term like this might be better than nothing for a digestive boost.

At only 5 weeks, he might not be cudding completely and if he's been switched suddenly on food, adjustment might be tough. Are you giving him bottle of milk too?


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I was told that if the poo is strung together by mucus, it's caused by worms. Not sure if that's true or not.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm missing it if she said "mucus" I don't see that?


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry, I have had an occasional goat who has passed something like she described and the vet said it was worms. It does look sort of like the poos are strung together by a peice of hay but in my case (or my goats case) is was a stringy mucusy thing.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

dragonlair said:


> Sorry, I have had an occasional goat who has passed something like she described and the vet said it was worms. It does look sort of like the poos are strung together by a peice of hay but in my case (or my goats case) is was a stringy mucusy thing.


I've seen that, too. In kids. I forget who had it here, but I remember it. In a sick sort of way it kind of looked like a pearl necklace except substitute goat berries for the pearls. I just kept up with the normal cocci and worming prevention as stated in GK101 and it went away.


----------



## D Bar J Acres (Nov 5, 2007)

Thought I'd post an update. No mucus was present, it was quite hard actually and dry. He was on goat milk when I got him and I don't have enuf so I had him on Land O Lakes Doe's Match, which I've used before just fine and I've seen the results of the Cows Match for years. The breeder said to try switching over to whole cow milk. About the same it popped into my head that the calf we raised last year on the cow version had hard dog poop logs - a calf consistently pooping like that is quite odd. So, I got whole milk and am mixing half and half and the buckling is pooping normal now. Doe's Match is about the best replacer out there and this hasn't impressed me one bit. Especially at $40 for 8lbs which is almost half gone between two mini kids in a week!


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh my! Glad he's better on different food.


----------

